# Cost Plus



## kadesma (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone shop at Cost Plus? I love that place and always come out of there with arms full. I found a tin of smoked trout in canola oil it was awesome. I also found a bottle ov belinni for one same with prosecco spices from India and all types or nummies to bake or cook. Really pretty patio things, chairs, dishes, glasses, serving things table runners and place mats, I had a blast and now I'm just a tad lighter in the wallet. 
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2011)

Is Cost Plus similar to Costco or Sam's Club?


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2011)

I *LOVE *that store Kades!!  Here it's called Cost Plus World Market.  There are so many unusual items I could spend hours in that big store.  It reminds me a lot of a similar store many many years ago called "Akron World Market".  Do you happen to remember that?

http://www.worldmarket.com/category/index.jsp?categoryId=3479344&ab=header:menu:kitchendining


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 13, 2011)

I shop there all the time. They have a much better selection of wines than Trader Joes, in all qualities and price ranges. It's also a great place to get small containers of cooking essentials that you can only find in large sizes in the supermarkets, like chili paste, bean paste, fish sauce, oyster sauce, etc. I needed sweet chili sauce once and the supermarket only had it in a 1 liter bottle. I found it at Cost Plus in a 6 ounce bottle. They also carry a good selection of tchotchkes to fill in the empty spaces on your shelving, shadow boxes, or fireplace mantel. Oh, and don't forget scented candles, incense, and reed diffusers and scented oils.

Oh hell, just think Pier One, with food and beverages.


----------



## babetoo (May 13, 2011)

i like it too. haven't been in quite awhile. must do.


----------



## Kayelle (May 13, 2011)

Speaking of wine, Sir Loin, have you tried ChocoVine (chocolate wine) from Holland sold at World Market?  It's sounded really gaggy to me, but I sampled some my friend bought and couldn't wait to get over there again to get my own.  It tastes like a White Russian to me...yumm yumm.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Is Cost Plus similar to Costco or Sam's Club?


Not really Andy it's a smaller type speciality store, wines, beers, all types or old tyme sodas  whole bean and ground coffee, a bath area, some furniture. dishes both glass and plastic for the patio. An all out fun place to look and pick.
kades


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I *LOVE *that store Kades!!  Here it's called Cost Plus World Market.  There are so many unusual items I could spend hours in that big store.  It reminds me a lot of a similar store many many years ago called "Akron World Market".  Do you happen to remember that?
> 
> Kitchen and Dining and Table Accessories | World Market


Don't remember that one but do remember the one in San Francisco It was across the street from the ocean and a big place almost blocks in area . I loved it you could spend all day looking
Kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2011)

Cost Plus here is one step above the $ store...they sell junk for more than a $.


----------



## babetoo (May 14, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Don't remember that one but do remember the one in San Francisco It was across the street from the ocean and a big place almost blocks in area . I loved it you could spend all day looking
> Kades


 

i have been in that one. what a treasure trove it is. two days would not be enough to see it all. one year i bought all christmas gifts there when we went for a weekend,.


----------



## bakechef (May 14, 2011)

It's called World Market here and they have all kinds of cool stuff.  Great place to buy spices at very reasonable prices.  Christmas is the coolest time with all of the imported candy, decor and such.

I love that they carry Cadbury chocolate from the UK, so much better than the US one.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2011)

bakechef said:


> It's called World Market here and they have all kinds of cool stuff.  Great place to buy spices at very reasonable prices.  Christmas is the coolest time with all of the imported candy, decor and such.
> 
> I love that they carry Cadbury chocolate from the UK, so much better than the US one.


It's a wonderful place to shop. I always come out of there with good things,I bought some jarred picalin (sp)olives that are so good and some candy for the kids, burger press  for DH, place mates for the outside tables, candle holders buckets with citronella shopping was great.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara (May 30, 2011)

Yep, great store. I bought my individual spice jars there recently.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 30, 2011)

When I lived in bigger cities I <3d going there!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2011)

bakechef said:


> It's called World Market here and they have all kinds of cool stuff. Great place to buy spices at very reasonable prices. Christmas is the coolest time with all of the imported candy, decor and such.
> 
> I love that they carry Cadbury chocolate from the UK, so much better than the US one.


 

Cadbury chocolate is now made in Poland


----------



## bakechef (May 30, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Cadbury chocolate is now made in Poland



I'll have to check that out the next time I'm there.  I think that I remember reading something about that last year.  I hope that they keep the formula the same and not make it waxy like Hershey's has done with most of their brands, they own the Cadbury name in the US I think.


----------

